# I want to make a 6 pin PCIe to 6 pin PCIe



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi guys,

Someone who knows about electricity, please can someone offer some guidance for me? I want to make two PCIe cables. To go from modular PSU to Radeon 6870. Should be simple. 6 pin to 6 pin. 

I think they don't run parallel. There should be 3 yellow and 3 black (ground). I need to repeat this for the second 6 pin slot. I.e. a diagram displaying from pin to pin (or something similar). 

It's part of an ongoing test. My 6870 won't come to life! Nothing. After 100 reboots it worked.

Kind regards,

Adrian


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

What make is the modular PSU the cables are for?


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 7, 2011)

i've made a custom cable for my modular PSU that links up my opticals and fan controller and another custom made cable for all my HDDs. i didn't want to ruin the existing cables by splicing and soldering wires and sockets (plus can also sell it on later with all original cables intact).

the first thing you should do is determine which pins on your PSU and your Radeon are which. you've quite rightly pointed out yellow (12V) and black (ground). if you're making it from scratch then you need to buy male and female housings (the black plastic bit), the actual pins themselves,the wires and some sort of crimping tool. the way i would do it, is carefully look at which pin is where, and the colour and make a rough diagram of the position of the pin on the housing. as you said, it's not that hard, just take care when putting the pins in the housing bit.

one thing to bear in mind is the shape of the individual pin housing, some are square some are half-square with a rounded side.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks

I have everything. PSU is Silverstone Strider so has 6 pin PCIe on the top rail. The plugs are the same each side, no?

No need to crimp or any of that. I can't draw the diagran. Does square to square then and so on, regardless of pin layout?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

AceAdey said:


> Thanks
> 
> I have everything. PSU is Silverstone Strider so has 6 pin PCIe on the top rail. The plugs are the same each side, no?
> 
> No need to crimp or any of that. I can't draw the diagran. Does square to square then and so on, regardless of pin layout?



It seems very straight forward, but you've got to account for manufacturers wanting to make things work exclusive (I think that's the right word ). I certainly wouldn't be surprised to find out that one manufacturer switches two of the wires on a PSU cable to make sure that no other brand's wires are compatible (kinda like what I've seen with Antec/Powercool).

If you've got a multi-meter, make sure the wires are "normal" like this:






Or whether they're switched or whatever, like this:





Hope my amazing paintbrush skills convey my meaning properly 

At least once you know which way the wires are, you can crack on making it.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Great paintbrush skills. I have no multi-meter, unfortunately. Never used a multi-meter! lmao.

Basically, you're confirming they may crossover in a random configuration. You'd expect it was generic. 

What I could do with is someone modded such a custom PC before, for a 2x6 pin GPU!


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

These are the 12 cables. God knows what order - Silverstone Strider to Radeon 6870?! lmao.


----------



## Benetanegia (Jul 7, 2011)

AceAdey said:


> I have no multi-meter, unfortunately. Never used a multi-meter! lmao.



Buy one. They are cheap and very useful. An enthusiast should always have one at hand, if anything, to at least know which cables are ok and things like that. Or in your case to know which cables go where.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Benetanegia said:


> Buy one.



Sounds plausible. How do they work, exactly? Surely the PC is off at the time!


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 7, 2011)

lucky! my pc is out of it's case right now.
do you have the 6 pin plugs?
hope this helps:




^gpu end




^psu end (incidentally for the 6 pin you just dont have the 2 grounds on one end)

multimeters are cheap and so are the cables


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah 6 pin. But say, is the top-right black cable on the 8 pin, also the loose top-right-black on the 6+2? Scaminatrix's second diagram shows top-left to top-right. I got to make sure.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 7, 2011)

yes it is,thats why i mentioned losing the 2 grounds on one end for 6 pin.sorry if i was unclear,got a banging headache.
i do have a pair of 6 pin cables too but they are buried with my second gpu because i cant play games on this POS right now anyway..

Apparently its 3 ground on top and 3 +12v on bottom,
but it would be good practise to keep the cables in line,as it appears the 6 pin pci-e cable is good for 75w,
so the cables could deliver different amounts of current to different parts of the gpu.
the plugs are just split into 6 to reduce voltage drop.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

It's well worth getting a multi-meter mate, I got an "electrician's toolkit" from Argos and it comes with a multi-meter and instructions 
Best Father's Day present I've had so far!!
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7015696.htm

Just found this. It's a set of modular cables for Strider PSU's. Doesn't help us much, unless you wanted to take a risk trial and error style.





The cheapest way would be to rip the sleeving off of a 6-pin cable that you already have and check that way.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmm can't cos I don't have them anymore, unfortunately


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

Just spotted this (review of the PSU):





What's with the orange wires that are in the 2x6-pins on the left, but not on the 6-pins on the right?
Do you know what they are?



AceAdey said:


> Hmm can't cos I don't have them anymore, unfortunately



I've exhausted my expertise on this subject then (I don't have much ) IMO the only options left are:
1. Get a multi-meter.
2. Do it by trial and error.



EDIT:
3. Buy one of the sets of modular cables from here, but that's the most expensive option.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

I was not expecting to see that! They are 6 pin pcie ports, right?


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 7, 2011)

the ones with orange are sata/l4p/s4p,they are on my psu anyway.
apparently the orange wire is 3.3v so this is not used on pci-e.
i think the blue plugs are pci-e (the ones connected to the psu),what baffles me is why aren't the modular set of cables in your first pic the same?


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 7, 2011)

MightyMission said:


> the ones with orange are sata/l4p/s4p,they are on my psu anyway.



How didn't I spot that?  Yea, they're SATA then.



MightyMission said:


> i think the blue plugs are pci-e (the ones connected to the psu),what baffles me is why aren't the modular set of cables in your first pic the same?



The ones in the first pic are just a set of cables you can buy if you have a smaller case, to avoid having to hide the longer cables.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 7, 2011)

Scam and Mighty have conveyed much more than i did with words...using paintbrush no less!!! i think the conclusion here is that you DO need a multimeter to test which cable is which. the PCIe power connectors are standard fare. it's always the same cable configuration in any PSU that has 6-pin (2x3) and 8-pin (2x4), this is for when it enters the graphics card. on the PSU side however, the pin configuration is different (as has been said) due to manufacturers' proprietary design.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Chryonn said:


> Scam and Mighty have conveyed much more than i did with words...using paintbrush no less!!! i think the conclusion here is that you DO need a multimeter to test which cable is which. the PCIe power connectors are standard fare. it's always the same cable configuration in any PSU that has 6-pin (2x3) and 8-pin (2x4), this is for when it enters the graphics card. on the PSU side however, the pin configuration is different (as has been said) due to manufacturers' proprietary design.



That confirms my thinking. Anyone know it, for sure?  

If you do...


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 7, 2011)

Let's see what Silverstonetek come up with And how long it takes 'em


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 8, 2011)

AceAdey said:


> That confirms my thinking. Anyone know it, for sure?
> 
> If you do...



i can tell you from experience, as a fact, because i've had to make my own cables. i used the multimeter to find out which pin had which voltage on the PSU. i already knew what the cable arrangement was going into the graphics card.


----------



## Frogger (Jul 8, 2011)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=496167&postcount=6
see pics in this thread


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 8, 2011)

Don't know about your specific psu but when working get the black wires (ground) done first.  This should help with not making an error with the other wires.

SEE Pictures:  Silverstone Short Cable Set For Silverstone Stride...


USE ZOOM for looking at blue ends:  Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

Zoom for pci express ends:  Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

*Can you download manual for your model?  It should show pin out configuration.*


I like your avatar: "Last time I met her, I met her in red, all in red, all in red, she gave me damn good he*d, down the dark ally where nobody goes."  Do you know the lyrics?


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

Chryonn said:


> i can tell you from experience, as a fact, because i've had to make my own cables. i used the multimeter to find out which pin had which voltage on the PSU. i already knew what the cable arrangement was going into the graphics card.



Hmm...the PSU is identical to this 






My question, are all the 4 PCIE 6/8 pin v3, v4, v5x2, etc identical power and layout? There are two v5's. I mean this kinda sounds like automobile. Brrrrrrum brum brum


Guys, I can't understand the pictures. Thinking I will look twice though. It has to be 8 to 6 then. Do you just shove the multimeter into the hole and it gives you a reading. Sounds dangerous


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 8, 2011)

the keyways are all the same so it would be sensible to assume they are the same.the keyways are to stop wrong insertion so if the cable loom arrangement was different then so should the keyways...


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2011)

It would be stupid if they were different, cause you could use the wrong cable and sue Silverstone (and win).

After a quick read here, I missed some info that I thought I should give you:

PCI-E cables are ONLY composed of +12v (yellow) and GND (black) wires. Get a pic of the original cable and you're set. Doesn't even matter if you interchange one black with another, or one yellow with another.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Do you have any of the original PCIe cables?*

Post a picture of an ORIGINAL PCIe cable.

_All the PCIe cables HAVE TO BE THE SAME LAYOUT._

*HOW OLD ARE YOU???, so we know how to pitch our advice.*


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

Guys,

Thanks. Just got back from town, with < £10 multimeter! Don't know what to do with it 

The cables I modded are in now. Card has not worked. I want to check it throughly (the PSU) using a multimeter. Unfortunately, I don't know how. 







That's like the badass multi-meter Sinometer - Are we measuring volts on the PSU and the GPU?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 8, 2011)

Measure voltage points on the backside of the GPU's PCB being careful to only touch one solder point with a single testing probe.

I can attest that Silverstone uses a male-to-male system with their modular supplies. Always have and I think they always will. Do you know why?  It assists in custom length cables and makes it easier to manufacture. Cheaper too


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I can attest that Silverstone uses a male-to-male system with their modular supplies. Always have and I think they always will. Do you know why?  It assists in custom length cables and makes it easier to manufacture. Cheaper too



Is this the correct set? 

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silv...ce=google+shopping&utm_medium=google+shopping

But yeah I could try that route but I have to have modded. shall I plug in GPU, outside of the case and test?


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

Yeah, that's not the correct set but the original male to male ones are also there at Scan.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

Update: OK I got 12.37 V across each and every yellow cable and all the other cables are ground wired. It works to the extent, the fan is turning, but the graphics card (6870 PCI express 2.1) has not worked. 

I suspected it was PSU, but that seems to confirm to me the electrical supply is spot on. I have this idea that it's not compatible on PCI express 2.1. Every person denies, that 2.1 is compatible with 2.0, except not so in my unique case.


----------



## Thrackan (Jul 8, 2011)

AceAdey said:


> Update: OK I got 12.37 V across each and every yellow cable and all the other cables are ground wired. It works to the extent, the fan is turning, but the graphics card (6870 PCI express 2.1) has not worked.
> 
> I suspected it was PSU, but that seems to confirm to me the electrical supply is spot on. I have this idea that it's not compatible on PCI express 2.1. Every person denies, that 2.1 is compatible with 2.0, except not so in my unique case.



The fan works? Are there any beeps or LEDs involved here that might point to an error?


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

No nothing untoward. I have the PC on. I'm using the secondary GPU. The Primary one won't power up! I had the same with a 6990. I might get rid. Try a Geforce.


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 8, 2011)

tried swapping pci-e slots round?


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

Can't no space


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 8, 2011)

take it out the case?
no offense but how important is it to you to sort out a possibly fecked gpu?
fwiw i mentioned swapping cards in there slots as it worked when one of my 470s was playing up.
no real rhyme or reason to it,but it worked for me.
also taking the cards out and booting on your (hopefully you have one,i cant see your system specs) onboard gpu and un/reinstalling drivers upon reboot may help.
tried plugging your monitor into the secondary?


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't see where the confusion is, the cable is the standard pci-e male to male pinout if it was reversed or crossed over you could plug the cord into the psu backwards and kill something.
To my knowledge all Silverstone psu's are like this the only things being connector specific are the sata cables.
My old 3~4 year old Silverstone is the same way.

Try different display connections you could have a bad socket ive heard of some of the recent Radeons having the bottom dvi port or hdmi go out


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks guys,

I couldn't have cracked it on my own. I will update how it was done. I had another 8 to 6 male to male. Copied it. Basic, top 3 yellow 12V wires are symettrical. On the ground wires, the first two are in line, the third one jumps to the end pin, missing the third pin out altogether.

Please. I can not tell you how/why. I changed it to copy. Removed Geforce and it was working. It has also stayed working, thus far. 

We will see when I plug in Geforce what happens. But not yet. 

Graphic to come...


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## MightyMission (Jul 8, 2011)

im glad you got it sorted now,just a question for you:
would the 3rd ground not work in sequence?like not in the obvious place(under the last yellow)


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 8, 2011)

Yep! Dead in sequence. Only like it is in their is it actually powered up!

Weird. I bet now the 6990 I had was not working for the same.

I am pleased to see my CCC, finally. 

It's a AMD + NV custom build. I believe that next step won't be a problem. After all.

If all goes well. I'll cool it with Koolance. That's EK for Geforce and, if no-one disses it, in this thread, Koolance. I like Aqua Comp, but the copper look, won't suit it. Somewhat unfortuantely.

Cheers for now. Good night.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 9, 2011)

sitrep: plugged in Geforce, stopped working. I thought it might. That makes two things in my life that playing up!


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 9, 2011)

This is more crude this time, but I drew my picture wrong! This is actually the configuration.






The card was fine. I took a gamble. Plugged in Geforce. Straight away it went. I will keep you guys up-to-date if there are developments.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 11, 2011)

scaminatrix said:


> Just spotted this (review of the PSU):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol that psu reminds me of this corsir ax850w i wonder why


----------



## MightyMission (Jul 11, 2011)

3.3.v for sata,it was posted on the other page of this thread.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 13, 2011)

Update: It's kinda moved fwd. To make it, I power up with no display to FF (fully functional) on my system. Off On and then I'm good. Idling its all good. I've seen on vid conversion, when switch from CPU to GPU usually get a restart. Working in Windows it can restart at any time when I'm smahin' it. Also, Furmark, instant restart. I run some more test. Ordered Corsair AX850 as fully modular, should be a straight swap for Silverstone ST1000. I reckon that might. Make the difference. If not, there will be a AX850 on ebay shortly (acarter-2010). Check it.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jul 16, 2011)

AceAdey said:


> Update: It's kinda moved fwd. To make it, I power up with no display to FF (fully functional) on my system. Off On and then I'm good. Idling its all good. I've seen on vid conversion, when switch from CPU to GPU usually get a restart. Working in Windows it can restart at any time when I'm smahin' it. Also, Furmark, instant restart. I run some more test. Ordered Corsair AX850 as fully modular, should be a straight swap for Silverstone ST1000. I reckon that might. Make the difference. If not, there will be a AX850 on ebay shortly (acarter-2010). Check it.



damned shame you don't live near me  still i'm surprised no ones suggested rma'ing your card(or i haven't seen anyone say that


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 17, 2011)

by George he's got it!


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 19, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> damned shame you don't live near me  still i'm surprised no ones suggested rma'ing your card(or i haven't seen anyone say that



So i put in a new PSU. Silverstone ST1000 Ver1.1. The  blue  PCIe design. The old one is EOL. No need for initial ON Off On, which is nice. Its still restarting.


----------



## Chryonn (Jul 19, 2011)

i had a similar problem where the PC would randomly restart. i bought a new PSU thinking it was that. turned out it was the heatsink not being properly seated. have you knocked or even nudged it recently? i'd check it just to be sure.


----------



## AceAdey (Jul 19, 2011)

Yep. Its been nudged more timez than #HaleyCummings. Its a water cooled block, not heatsink, it could be something discrete. Very tough to solve. A lot of head scratching.


----------

